# Anyone else find imodium allows them to eat foods that aren't normally digestible?



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

ok, so i've noticed when i take imodium i can eat most foods as long as they don't have dairy and they don't have too much dietary fat. without the imodium my stomach just treats everything as poison. the only foods i can eat without the imodium is chicken and rice. is it a good idea to be using the imodium in this way?thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

For a lot of people the gut just over-reacts to the normal "I ate" signal, and that signal is bigger when a meal has fat compared to a leaner meal.Eating a more widely varied diet is good for you health wise, and Imodium is low risk so you'll probably do more damage health wise over the long term by not eating a nutritious diet.Imodium seems for a lot of people to slow down the "I ate" reaction so it is back to normal rather than "flush it all now!!!"I wouldn't use it just to go pig out on fast foods, but if you find it helps control the IBS so you can eat a wide variety of foods and get all your nutrients (and there are some fats you need to get from your diet) it seems to be safe to do so.


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

Sometimes when I take Imodium to help with the diarrhea, it makes me crampy and gassy. Does that do that do you all as well? If so, what do you normally take with Imodium to help with the achy stomach and gassy feeling?


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

Kathleen M. said:


> Sometimes when I take Imodium to help with the diarrhea, it makes me crampy and gassy. Does that do that do you all as well? If so, what do you normally take with Imodium to help with the achy stomach and gassy feeling?


i haven't had this problem. the only problem i've had is imodium makes me really tired for about 15 minutes. the other issue i've had is that it causes constipation when you take too much of it.i started with the capsule, but switched to pills because i can break it in half. i'm trying to find a way to remove the constipation it can sometimes cause.


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Dixie_Girl82 said:


> Sometimes when I take Imodium to help with the diarrhea, it makes me crampy and gassy. Does that do that do you all as well? If so, what do you normally take with Imodium to help with the achy stomach and gassy feeling?


Yes, I am reluctant to take immodium for that reason, the awful cramps I get hours later. But.....if there is an appointment looming or I have to go out, then I will take it, but when it's done it's job of allowing me to get through the day then I get terrific wind and cramps. Soon passes, though.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

peaches41 said:


> Yes, I am reluctant to take immodium for that reason, the awful cramps I get hours later. But.....if there is an appointment looming or I have to go out, then I will take it, but when it's done it's job of allowing me to get through the day then I get terrific wind and cramps. Soon passes, though.


what dose of imodium are you on?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Either you treat the causes, the effects, or find a way to break that linkage. If you choose to treat the symptoms, don't be surprised if there are side effects.Mark


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

MondayMorning said:


> what dose of imodium are you on?


I don't take it on a regular basis - only when I feel I will need it to get through the day. I usually take 1 Immodium Melt.


----------



## mercedes (Mar 1, 2011)

ive noticed i can eat more when i take immodium too. I take 2 in the mroning everyday and then the rest of the day im fine! but if i dont take it whatever i eat doesnt agree with me. i hate not being able to eat anything,all i eat is crisps,sweets,chocolate smetimes and little things like a piece of chicken for dinner on sme occasional days. all im taking in is sugar,i must have such high sugar levels lol and my emotions are like a rollercoaster! one minute um all happy then i get really stressed out and moody etc. but yeah i dont dare not take immodium to work out wht i can and cnt eat becos i need to go to college etc and if i have a bad reaction il be ill for days. so its hard.x


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

mercedes said:


> ive noticed i can eat more when i take immodium too. I take 2 in the mroning everyday and then the rest of the day im fine! but if i dont take it whatever i eat doesnt agree with me. i hate not being able to eat anything,all i eat is crisps,sweets,chocolate smetimes and little things like a piece of chicken for dinner on sme occasional days. all im taking in is sugar,i must have such high sugar levels lol and my emotions are like a rollercoaster! one minute um all happy then i get really stressed out and moody etc. but yeah i dont dare not take immodium to work out wht i can and cnt eat becos i need to go to college etc and if i have a bad reaction il be ill for days. so its hard.x


wait so you have no problem with carbs? i've found lean protein like chicken and egg whites are much preferred than carbs.


----------



## Alanna (May 10, 2011)

MondayMorning said:


> ok, so i've noticed when i take imodium i can eat most foods as long as they don't have dairy and they don't have too much dietary fat. without the imodium my stomach just treats everything as poison. the only foods i can eat without the imodium is chicken and rice. is it a good idea to be using the imodium in this way?thanks


From my experience, it is not harmful at all. I take 2 imodium a day, almost every single day,sometimes more. I am EXACTLY the same way. I too can only eat chicken when I am not taking the pills.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

oh, ok. thanks


----------



## slotaddict (Apr 19, 2011)

For myself Immodium is the only thing that keeps me sane..It doesn;t matter what I eat, chicken or otherwise, food in - food out...Its been that way for 4 years, I recently went on a cruise and they only thing that kept the D at bay, was three immodium in the AM and three before dinner...Its a terrible way to live, but one has to do, what one has to do....I have no side effects from the immodium.


----------

